# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  للبنات الصغار

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.





بحكي لو اولادي طلعوا سُمر بخلي شعورهم هيك 



لا حدا يضحك 
في اطفال بتطلع عليهم حلو بدي لبناتي واولادي ان شاءالله 


لنكمل

----------


## ابو عوده

ههههههههههه بجننوا يسلمو كتير

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو عوده  
_ههههههههههه بجننوا يسلمو كتير_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  يسلم قلبك

----------

